# what do you pirate the most



## SoslanVanWieren (Apr 22, 2017)

what do you pirate the most books movies tv shows games or music


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2017)

TV shows. edit: whoops, no linky. I use a site that provides daily tv episode torrents by rss.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 22, 2017)

hippy dave said:


> TV shows. -snip- for the daily freshness.


You cannot link pirating stuff.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 22, 2017)

TV shows and movies. Buying them that's worth it.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 22, 2017)

Movies (because of my parents) and Vidyagamez for me


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You cannot link pirating stuff.


You make a good point, thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Movies/Shows [Mostly Anime], Games and Music.
You have services like Spotify but i hate them for one reason: file encryption. ffs, i want to listen to music on-the-go and not get bothered with "Connect to internet to verify Premium status" which blocks music playback until you connect to damn wi-fi or have enough data.

Games, well if developer doesn't give a demo and game looks sketchy as hell, i pirate it. If i liked it, i will buy it on Steam. If it's awful then i just delete it from my PC and i don't support developer.

Well to anime it will should be already obvious: no anime TV channels in my country. Crunchyroll would be good if it wasn't so shitty when it comes to actual streaming [Endless buffering on my pc, wtf?]

that's why i pirate most stuff.


----------



## lonewolf08 (Apr 22, 2017)

Movies and shows. basically anything that I didn't see in theaters, which is not a lot really since I go almost every other week. for shows anything that's not on Netflix, this one is the big one since there's a lot of new anime and TV shows not on there.

Edit: you would probably get more responses if you made a vote like thing instead.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2017)

TV shows.
Mainly cause they outright refuse to air it here (the shows that I like) or they don't have the licenses/licenses ended.
Or it's old shows they no longer air.

I know it's bad :c


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dunno if its pirating or not but the only thing I actually pay for is my games, PS Plus and Spotify... along with my monthly bills and shit.

But I always create a monthly new Netflix and Crunchroll account under the free trial with a different IP address and a disposable email address to watch my shows and anime.
I do the same for Spotify if I don't have enough money for the next month's subscription.


----------



## lonewolf08 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Dunno if its pirating or not but the only thing I actually pay for is my games, PS Plus and Spotify... along with my monthly bills and shit.
> 
> But I always create a monthly new Netflix and Crunchroll account under the free trial with a different IP address and a disposable email address to watch my shows and anime.
> I do the same for Spotify if I don't have enough money for the next month's subscription.


I don't think I would consider that pirating, maybe account abuse but that's about it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 22, 2017)

lonewolf08 said:


> I don't think I would consider that pirating, maybe account abuse but that's about it.


Well, I'm already going to hell for being half gay so I guess I'm adding that one to the list too.


----------



## Pokem (Apr 22, 2017)

anime, games, manga, light novel, visual novel, movies, music, etc.

a pirate is free and i am a pirate.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2017)

Music. It's so easy to find that it's now a normal thing to everyone.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

anime/manga


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 22, 2017)

My top is games, second movies, why?
Because there is one cinema in tue radius of 150km, every fucking movie is 3D! Just fucking 3D THE FUTURE! fuck you and fuck your ducking 3D! I'm legaly blind, so nope for me! But wait, you can buy bluray I hear you say? NO! This is fucking Serbia! If I buy movie online, it's 30-50€ and on too of that, Customs! So ahoy there matey! Ya ha har!


----------



## Snitzle (Apr 22, 2017)

I only pirate things that don't get a quality release over in the UK or things that aren't Simulcast on Crunchyroll. General Anime but I read a lot of Manga online and then buy them when they get a UK release. For example I recently purchased 17 volumes of Shaman King.


----------



## elBenyo (Apr 22, 2017)

Anything that I used to pirate I just stream through Kodi these days, it actually cut my torrenting to almost nothing but music and software.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2017)

Not today, FBI, not today.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 22, 2017)

I pirate nothing. Any game I play is physically purchased, digitally purchased, or redeemed through a rewards program (such as My Nintendo, Club Nintendo (RIP), or Xbox Live Gold). Any TV Shows or Movies I watch are digitally purchased, on DVDs, on TV, or on Netflix. Any Music I listen to is already free (OC ReMix, anyone?), digitally purchased, or on CDs. All books I read are either physically purchased, digitally purchased, or were already free.


----------



## rasec7 (Apr 22, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Not today, FBI, not today.


lol Im sure they have better things to do then arrest us cheap common folk . well the last time I actually bought a movie or cd must of been close to 20 yrs I know it sounds bad I feel the industry doesnt deserve my money


----------



## fedehda (Apr 22, 2017)

Everything. I try to be less pirate nowadays with Spotify and Netflix.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 22, 2017)

shows movies music and games. cant rly pick one


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 22, 2017)

I pirate Pirates if that makes any sense....


----------

